# The Tummy Rub



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so used to many of you talking about your furbabies getting tummy rubs. :wub: I always did it with my yorkie and chihuahua but when I got Tyler I tried to turn him over. No way, no how...not even for a second. :bysmilie: Well now we've had him two weeks and yesterday he sat next to me and turned over and let me rub his belly and ribs. It brought a tear to my eyes (I'm obviously a real sucker). I realized he's finally really trusting us as his parents and is loosening up enough to let his guard down. It was heavenly for both of us. Utter contentment. :cloud9: It just gets better every day.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...so sweet! :wub: I agree that turning over is a sign of complete trust. I hope this is the beginning of endless tummy rubs for Tyler! :tender:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That's so sweet, Sue! :wub: 

Pretty soon, Tyler will be on his back 24/7 like Casanova. Haha


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, looks like Tyler :wub: is getting real comfy & feeling the love. It won't be long before you'll be giving lots of bellyrubs. It must be addicting,Hannah has to have them several times a day.  Boo insists on it right before bedtime.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I just pictured handsome Tyler turning over and showing you his tummy to rub :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: sooo sweet ^_^ 

my two love thesee tummy rubs moments (Snowy kind of DEMANDS it when waving his front paws if I stopped for seconds)


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

That is so sweet :heart: It warmed my heart on this cold, rainy day! 
Lola is a fan of tummy rubs as well :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I think Angel spends most of her time on her back. I'll start petting her anyway else, and she immediately flips over. Annie, on the other hand, is just starting to enjoy belly rubs. She never has liked them; maybe that the pug in her. She's too hyper to be still for long. She will lay on her side for the rubs but won't go to her back.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper came to us loving the ole blubber rub. She walks over as soon as she sees you & assumes the position. LOL!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so happy Tyler has finally given into the joys of the tummy rubs... to me giving those is one of the best parts of my day. Love seeing the twirps so relaxed and contented!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Sue. I'm so happy for you both!
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awwwww! I am so pleased he is now fully integrated in your family :wub: :wub: 

Lola likes the full body massage, Lol.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sue, in another week, I fully expect you to start a thread, "Help, Tyler won't flip back over." :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wait till yur arm gets tired or you start to nod off ( if doing it at bedtime)... Naddie positions herself perpendicular to my body ( Quincy is parallel) and if I start to 'slack-off'.. Naddie gives me a little "nudge-kick" LOL ..... Quincy rolls over toward me and starts to 'dig' with all 4 feet LOL.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tummy rubs are a fun time with our furbabies. So glad that Tyler is adjusting to his forever home. He's such a little doll. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember that my mom used to get so tired of bending over and giving Timmy (our Yorkie) a belly rub that she used to take off her shoe and just rub his underside with her foot and he was in heaven. You could also still do other things with your hands...like work or eat A good tactic for a multi-fluff family. :biggrin: So how do we get our fluffs to give us back rubs in return?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, how sweet. Enjoy these special moments!

I totally know what you mean... While my girls totally flop over on their backs all the time, Catcher is not fond of it but when he does, it truly warms my heart.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awe I'm glad that you two are bonding.... :thumbsup: 

Kodi LOVES belly rubs. Get this she could be out in the yard running in a cirle and all of a sudden stop in front of me to get a belly rub. Right in the middle of her run :HistericalSmiley: .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My girls will run up to me when I get home from work and immediately flip over for tummy rubs. They're so spoiled about it!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah Tyler! Zoey spends most of her waking moments on her back w/ all 4 feet up in the air, a favorite toy always in her mouth & she squeaks them repeatedly. The fun for Tyler is the beginning of a lifetime.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

B&E think belly rubs are like Potato Chips....you can never have just one! Welcome to the wonderful world of endless tummy rubs Tyler!!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

the day we met Hunter at the shelter he ran around the room like a crazy man and then strutted right up to my husband and flipped over for a belly rub - we were hooked! (the worker said she was amazed because he had not shown a strong liking for the male staff). So, that's how our little stinker trapped us into bringing him home. He still enjoys belly rubs but tends to want to turn belly rubbing sessions into wrestling matches more often than not!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

That's great for you and Tyler! 

I can relate, Chowder has liked staying right next to me since he came here a month ago, but just this week started flipping over for belly rubs without me asking! I agree with you, I think it's a sign of feeling comfortable.
:wub:


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

Jasper only rolls over for my daughter. she has that special touch and thats there special time together.


----------

